# Google- Doctors said I had IBS - in fact I'd suffered a prolapse - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctors said I had IBS - in fact I'd suffered a prolapse**Daily Mail*But there was nothing obstructing it, so I was diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome*, IBS, and given strong laxatives. Over the next couple of years I had *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

